# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Well all get a great view of Uranus tonight, and we wont even need a telescope

## Crunch

Uranus is a pretty awe-inspiring sight. Its big, pale, and packed with gas, but we rarely get a chance to actually see it without the use of pricey instruments. Tonight is another story, and thanks to the planets positioning in relation to our Sun, everyone should be able to get a pretty clear glimpse of it if thats something youre into.
Tonight, as the calendar flips from October 18th to the 19th, Uranus will be in opposition to the Sun, meaning that itll be on the opposite side of the Earth in relation to our star. That positioning will bathe Uranus in light, and it should be just enough to make the distant planet visible to the naked eye.

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/ll-great-...152334949.html

----------

Quark (10-18-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

um......did you intend to make this as obscene as it seems?  LOLOLOL

----------

Jen (10-18-2017),Oskar (10-18-2017),QuaseMarco (10-19-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> Uranus is a pretty awe-inspiring sight. It’s big, pale, and packed with gas, but *we rarely get a chance to actually see it without the use of pricey instruments*.


Or unless you are a proctologist.

----------


## Crunch

> um......did you intend to make this as obscene as it seems?  LOLOLOL



That is the actual headline. I didn't make it up.

----------

Jen (10-18-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> everyone should be able to get a pretty clear glimpse of it… if that’s something you’re into.


Hmmm...

----------


## Rickity Plumber

I have been to Uranus more than once.

----------


## Crunch

> I have been to Uranus more than once.


Fortunately there were no Klingons.

----------

East of the Beast (10-21-2017),Quark (10-18-2017),Rickity Plumber (10-18-2017)

----------


## Oskar

There will only be 7 planets once I destroy Uranus.

----------


## Oskar

> Fortunately there were no Klingons.


What about Ferengi?

----------

Quark (10-18-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> There will only be 7 planets once I destroy Uranus.


8 planets?

----------


## MedicineBow

> 8 planets?


Pluto was dropped a whole back. 

 Some democrat must have changed the definition.

----------

Oskar (10-18-2017)

----------


## Jen

> um......did you intend to make this as obscene as it seems?  LOLOLOL


"packed with gas" :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (03-24-2021)

----------


## Morning Star

There must have been a party on Uranus, all I can see is a giant balloon knot.

----------

Jen (10-18-2017),Oskar (10-18-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

If I told my wife I was going outside to look at Uranus I would spend the rest of the week out there and its starting to get cold here!!!

----------

FirstGenCanadian (10-19-2017),Oskar (10-18-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> 8 planets?


Pluto has been downgraded.

----------


## Oskar

> "packed with gas"


Halloween Party on Uranus. Noisemakers included. Bring a mask.

----------

Jen (10-18-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Halloween Party on Uranus. Noisemakers included. Bring a mask.


How many angels can party on Uranus?

----------

Oskar (10-18-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Pluto was dropped a whole back. 
> 
>  Some democrat must have changed the definition.


A good reason to continue to view Pluto as a planet.

----------


## Calypso Jones

guys.  The Captain wants to know why i'm sitting here laughing.   If I mention Uranus I won't be allowed back on here.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (10-19-2017),Quark (10-18-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> There must have been a party on Uranus, all I can see is a giant balloon knot.


There must have been bean dip.

----------


## Quark

> Fortunately there were no Klingons.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Quark

> What about Ferengi?


We have some ocean front property there we will sell you for a 1,000 bricks of gold pressed latinum.  :Cool20:

----------

Oskar (10-18-2017)

----------


## Quark

> guys.  The Captain wants to know why i'm sitting here laughing.   If I mention Uranus I won't be allowed back on here.


Give all she's got Captain it's a long ways to Uranus!!!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> guys.  The Captain wants to know why i'm sitting here laughing.   If I mention Uranus I won't be allowed back on here.


Just tell him you are discussing  the 7th planet from the sun and how much it resembles Quark's head.  Just don't mention the name!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Pluto was dropped a whole back. 
> 
>  Some democrat must have changed the definition.


So Pluto is out of the solar system huh? Not even classified as a planet anymore I suppose? News to me. Thx

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Pluto has been downgraded.


Downgraded to what?

----------


## Jen

Thanks.  I'm gettin' old and I really appreciate it when friends alert me when I tuck my skirt into my under pants.  I'll cover up now.

----------

BooBoo (03-24-2021),Quark (10-18-2017)

----------


## Jen

> guys.  The Captain wants to know why i'm sitting here laughing.   If I mention Uranus I won't be allowed back on here.


My mother in law dips into astrology and she calls it "Ooh-rah-nus"  I appreciate that. :Embarrassment:

----------

BooBoo (03-24-2021)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Give all she's got Captain it's a long ways to Uranus!!!!


 @Quark it's time for your checkup.

----------

Quark (10-18-2017)

----------


## Ginger

I'm in. Half a gallon of whiskey.

----------

BooBoo (03-24-2021)

----------


## Oskar

> Downgraded to what?


A dwarf planet, since 2006.

Scientifically speaking it has never been a planet.

https://www.theguardian.com/science/...ceexploration1

----------

Rickity Plumber (10-19-2017)

----------


## MedicineBow

> So Pluto is out of the solar system huh? Not even classified as a planet anymore I suppose? News to me. Thx


 This happened a while back. I forget the reasoning behind the change. Pretty amazing considering the discovery of so many extra-solar planets. I haven't had my telescope out in a while. Too bad its in Wyoming at the moment, I'd love to take a peek at Uranus. (Please take that the right way.....)

 Photographing the eclipse back in August has renewed my interest in wanting to do astrophotography.

----------

Jen (10-18-2017),Rickity Plumber (10-19-2017)

----------


## Jen

> This happened a while back. I forget the reasoning behind the change. Pretty amazing considering the discovery of so many extra-solar planets. I haven't had my telescope out in a while. Too bad its in Wyoming at the moment, I'd love to take a peek at Uranus. (Please take that the right way.....)
> 
>  Photographing the eclipse back in August has renewed my interest in wanting to do astrophotography.


When our boys took classes in astronomy in Denver, we all went to the planetarium and saw Saturn and its rings ..........several times..........  what a wonderful experience!

----------

BooBoo (03-24-2021),MedicineBow (10-18-2017)

----------


## MedicineBow

> When our boys took classes in astronomy in Denver, we all went to the planetarium and saw Saturn and its rings ..........several times..........  what a wonderful experience!


 I love seeing Saturn and Jupiter in my telescope. I used to set it up and let the neighborhood kids check it out. I find astronomy fascinating. The Wyoming place is absolutely superb for gazing into the heavens.

----------

Jen (10-18-2017),Rickity Plumber (10-19-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I love seeing Saturn and Jupiter in my telescope. I used to set it up and let the neighborhood kids check it out. I find astronomy fascinating. The Wyoming place is absolutely superb for gazing into the heavens.



I notice you didn't mention Uranus.....that's very classy of you.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Oskar (10-18-2017),Rickity Plumber (10-19-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> I notice you didn't mention Uranus.....that's very classy of you.


Inviting the neighborhood kids to view Uranus might cause some problems.

----------


## Quark

> @Quark it's time for your checkup.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Quark

> Thanks.  I'm gettin' old and I really appreciate it when friends alert me when I tuck my skirt into my under pants.  I'll cover up now.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Jen (10-18-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> When our boys took classes in astronomy in Denver, we all went to the planetarium and saw Saturn and its rings ..........several times..........  what a wonderful experience!


Lol. Lots better than viewing Uranus.

----------

Quark (10-18-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

There was a song once with some lyrics that went

I saw your hiney
All bright and shiny

But I don't remember anything else about it.

----------


## Jen

> Lol. Lots better than viewing Uranus.


I am very thankful that's not what we viewed.  :Embarrassment:

----------

BooBoo (03-24-2021)

----------


## Oskar

If Uranus needed an enema, where would it be administered?

----------


## Oskar

So from what I can gather on the astronomy type sites, Uranus (the planet) will be out all night and especially visible around midnight (wake up or stay up y'all on the east coast).

It will be in Pisces and well away from the Moon. It will be visible with the naked eye in a light pollution free (DARK) sky, and then only as a faint blue dot (it will resemble one of the harder to see stars).

If you can find it a pair of binoculars will help.

Oh, Pisces and Uranus can be seen looking at the sky to the South.

I have essentially summarized the link below. It froze up my window. But you might click on it because it includes a handy graphic and a star chart.

http://earthsky.org/tonight/uranus-at-opposition

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

From our funny thread...
6E2D8BEA-42E0-466A-BDFD-9AE28C7AF54B.png

----------


## Calypso Jones

> There was a song once with some lyrics that went
> 
> I saw your hiney
> All bright and shiny
> 
> But I don't remember anything else about it.


cause that was it.   


LOLOLOLOL

----------


## Crunch



----------


## SharetheHedge

How to see Uranus with your naked eye


Put your head between your legs? 

(never gets old  :Cool20: )

----------


## teeceetx

That Star Trek video is hysterical!!!

----------

BooBoo (03-24-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> This happened a while back. I forget the reasoning behind the change. Pretty amazing considering the discovery of so many extra-solar planets. I haven't had my telescope out in a while. Too bad its in Wyoming at the moment, I'd love to take a peek at Uranus. (Please take that the right way.....)
> 
>  Photographing the eclipse back in August has renewed my interest in wanting to do 
> a strophotography.


According to the Thread Title, You Left a letter out... BooBoo made a Space for it after the a ^

----------

